# Intelcom / Amazon



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Had an email yesterday (Sunday) at about 5pm



> Hi xxx xxx,
> 
> Your order INTLCMA12345678 is scheduled to be delivered in the next 3 hours by our driver Yevgueniy.
> 
> ...


Had no idea what it was about. Did a check to see if it was some sort of scam. Found that is was from a company called Intelcom Express. Never heard of them up until then. 

Only delivery due was from Amazon, so I went and looked at order confirmation. It said near bottom that it would be delivered by Intelcom Express. It would have helped if the Intelcom Express notification mentioned Amazon!

As promised, Yevgueniy delivered the parcel to our front door at about 9pm Sunday night Just a little late 

Still no email back with time for pickup of another order at local Home Depot. Might have got the parts quicker from Amazon!


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Our local Home Hardware was very busy on Saturday as I mentioned in another thread. It looked like a lot of people were buying garden supplies. I would not have been surprised to hear that deliveries and pick-ups were well behind what they were a few days earlier for them.

I would think that the same would be true of all kinds of businesses over the weekend.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We like them. And UPS. Very good on line tracking. No so much Purolator or Canada Post.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ag Driver said:


> I recall a significant improvement in delivery service when Amazon started utilizing Intelicom. They've been using them for some time now. I believe it was when they introduce same day/next day delivery.


First time for us that Amazon has used Intelcom Express. Only problem we had was that notification did not say from who shipment was from, what it contained or an order number. For our area, Amazon parcels are frequently delivered to front door by Canada Post. No complaints with their service or associated tracking. 

After ordering yesterday for same day pickup at Home Depo store, 6km away, where they had stock, I have not yet received a pick up email  Need to put a new ballast in lighting fixture - preferably in daylight! I guess they are busy, it being Victoria Day. And it seems, stores are now open?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

agent99 said:


> First time for us that Amazon has used Intelcom Express. Only problem we had was that notification did not say from who shipment was from, what it contained or an order number. For our area, Amazon parcels are frequently delivered to front door by Canada Post. No complaints with their service or associated tracking.
> 
> After ordering yesterday for same day pickup at Home Depo store, 6km away, where they had stock, I have not yet received a pick up email  Need to put a new ballast in lighting fixture - preferably in daylight! I guess they are busy, it being Victoria Day. And it seems, stores are now open?


I’ve been waiting 3-4 days for Home Depot curb side pickup.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Money172375 said:


> I’ve been waiting 3-4 days for Home Depot curb side pickup.


Thanks for letting me know. I guess I could have gone to store, but being in the most vulnerable group we have not been anywhere in 2 months - except for curbside pickup at lcbo twice, one time Home Hardware curbside and one restaurant curbside pickup. Not sure how HD are doing small order pickups or if I have to enter store (1 ballast plus 6 fluorescent lamps)

I should have used Amazon. Thought HD would be faster seeing they had stock locally.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

The Home Depot I go to has designated parking spots. You text or call the store and they bring it out to you. The lineups to get in are long. I’m just disappointed that you need to enter the main store in order to access the outdoor garden centre. We had to wait in line, walk through the store, pay for mulch.....Only to go back outside to pick it up without any supervision. I feel they should open the garden centre as a separate unit from the store so people aren’t forced indoors.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

The other bad thing about my Home Depot. They made a change to the self checkout. Previously you scanned your item by swiping across the sensor. Recently, they introduced scanning guns.....so now everyone is using the same gun.

we then decided to go to the cashier, thinking she would use her scanning gun. I placed the items bar code up for her. She grabbed them and swiped them across the sensor. Made no sense. The two scanning methods should be reversed. No gun for the self check out, and cashier should use the gun While you hold the item.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I needed a few more things. On HD site, they say free standard shipping over $49. I prepared an order that came to about $60. When I got to the cart, there were only two options for shipping. Pickup at store or Express shipping. I had to chose which one and provide my postal code for each item! I chose Express shipping, seeing it was only shipping option. When I went to check out, it showed an express shipping charge of $50 for my $60 order! So what happened to the free shipping over $49???

At my age and with medical issues, I don't really want to go into the store. Those scanner issues don't help! (They are same at our store)

I will have to find the parts elsewhere if I want them shipped.


----------

